# N Scale New Jersey Transit Fleet Completed (Finally!)



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
Here are some pictures of my recently competed NJ Transit fleet. Nothing is easy with them since their locomotives are either proprietary or a combination of 2 locomotives. I'll be listing GP40PH 4113 on eBay in the near future. 2 1/2 years later (cold weather and need for trucks delayed things) and well over 300 decals later the project is complete (mostly). Fiber optics will be installed on some locomotives to show the reverse lights when in "push" mode. Let me know what you think. 

The fleet contains...

A bus

Locomotives: 
2 GP40PH-2 (Combination of GP40 and SD45 cowl)
GP40FH (combination of GP40 and F45)
MP15DC (They use SW1500s, but the handrails are more like an MP15DC)
PCC Trolley

Passenger Cars:
6 Comet IIM
1 Comet II Cab Car (a modified Kato RDC)
1 Comet V Cab Car
4 Multilevel Cars
1 Multilevel Cab Car

This doesn't include a Kato F40PH that I didn't paint, an Atlas GP40, 5 Life Like GP40s, an Intermountain F7, The MOW train with 2 gondolas, 2 hoppers, and 2 cabooses.


Here's the fleet





















Bus












Locomotives





























GP40PH-2










Stock fuel tank (locomotive 4113)










Milled for prototypical fuel tank (Locomotive 4104)










Different fan setups





















GP40FH






































MP15DC












PCC Trolley (Newark Subway System)






















Passenger Cars























































Cab Cars


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Very nice fleet
Good job


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Make sure your bus stops every 1/4 mile to pickup/unload passengers on a 2 lane road just to make all of the cars have to stop and try to get around the bus by squeezing/merging into the left lane cutting off other cars.
Then on a single lane road be sure your bus just pulls back into traffic without looking or caring about other cars trying to get around it.
Be cool if you could show a car being cut off and pushed into the other lane of oncoming traffic.
Wait...Did I just vent out loud about N.J. Transit buses in S.J???!!! 

On a serious note...
I am Lovin the N.J. Transit stuff, very Cool!!!  :appl: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool. wonderful set to have it all.


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll make sure to position the bus pulling away from a bus stop on a two lane road with a 4 car pileup behind it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Nice work!*

KisNap;

Wow! That looks like a lot of really dedicated work! What type of paint did you use, and how was it applied?

Traction Fan


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Really nice work here KisNap! NJ Transit is one of my favorite paint schemes for railroads, and you pulled it off very well. The AEM-7 in NJ Transit scheme is especially awesome to me:










You'll have to add one to your collection someday!


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Funny you say that because I've already bookmarked the page on Shapeways where I can get the AEM-7 shell 3D printed!

I used Model Master paints and went through about 15 - 20 variations of various silvers and whites before I settled on what I called "NJ Transit Silver".

One BIG tip when it comes to handrails though - use Faskolor paints. They're used on RC cars and are flexible. I painted mine in enamel paint (what I used for most of the paints) and covered it in a clear coat of Faskolor. Trying to apply flimsy handrails in N scale is hard enough without having to worry about chipping the paint off!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Next painting?*



KisNap said:


> Funny you say that because I've already bookmarked the page on Shapeways where I can get the AEM-7 shell 3D printed!
> 
> I used Model Master paints and went through about 15 - 20 variations of various silvers and whites before I settled on what I called "NJ Transit Silver".
> 
> One BIG tip when it comes to handrails though - use Faskolor paints. They're used on RC cars and are flexible. I painted mine in enamel paint (what I used for most of the paints) and covered it in a clear coat of Faskolor. Trying to apply flimsy handrails in N scale is hard enough without having to worry about chipping the paint off!


KisNap;

Did you use an airbrush to apply the Model Master paints?

Traction Fan


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

I did the vast majority of the painting using an airbrush. I used Model Master rattle cans when I needed to paint some replacement handrails when I lost some. Since they're basically one color it wasn't a major issue to worry about spray control.


----------

